# where can u fish in perdido legally at night



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

????


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Everywhere.

You can buy a "Night Owl" pass at Johnson Beach. You can fish the beach at the State Park or other "public access" spots.

You are allowed to fish ANY spot along the beach as long as you stay below the "mean high tide line" ANYWHERE in Florida.

Just stay "wet" on your feet and you can fish behind million dollar homes if you want.

Jim


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

I believe you can fish anywhere on Perdido Key as long as you are a FL resident or have a FL saltwater fishing license.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Chiefsway said:


> I believe you can fish anywhere on Perdido Key as long as you are a FL resident or have a FL saltwater fishing license.


Thats wut i thought but all the public acesses say dusk-dawn


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

The park is open dawn till dusk but if you have a night owl you can go early and stay as late as you want.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

cablechris said:


> The park is open dawn till dusk but if you have a night owl you can go early and stay as late as you want.


The National Park (Johnson Beach) actually is open at 8am until dusk.
The rest of Perdido Key is tough to fish dusk till dawn unless you have access to the wet beach somewhere.
You have to transverse private property or break the closed dusk to dawn rule at a public access point.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

jim t said:


> You can buy a "Night Owl" pass at Johnson Beach. You can fish the beach at the State Park or other "public access" spots.


This is the best option. Get set before dark and get comfy. 

At Pickens, second parking lot on the left has always produced.

At Johnson, I like to unload at the very end then park at the end of the parking. It's only a half mile walk back and a lot more private than trying to set up where everyone else is.

Look for the swirls/pockets between the sandbars for the best spots; moving water.


----------

